# Smoked Oysters



## 2506 (Oct 15, 2010)

Anyone have any advice on smoking oysters without the shell? Have only a gallon left. Would like to try smoking some on the offset smoker before freezing the rest. Time, seasoning, temperature? Thanks in advance.


----------



## AguaMala (Feb 28, 2012)

I've never smoked them without the shell. Maybe you can place them in cupcake pans or baking sheets. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Last time I tried them I couldnâ€™t keep them lit !!!!!

Yes cupcake tins garlic butter and Parmesan!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Good thing about oysters is they are good raw, undercooked, overcooked, etc.


----------



## fISHBUD (Oct 16, 2005)

Use the aluminum foil cupcake pans. It can get a little messy, just throw them away. I cooked some for Christmas appetizers and the good thing is you can have some with just garlic and butter and some with Parmesan cheese and spinach, or what ever you want!
BTW, I posted a pic in the Friday pic thread, and apparently an "expert" didn't like the way they looked, HaHa! To each his own! And yes, I had to throw my pan away..


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I got one of these:

http://www.amazon.com/Outset-76225-...d=1514686845&sr=8-2&keywords=Oyster+pan+grill

Works pretty well. Big enough to hold shells too, or just season it like any other cast iron and put them straight in there.


----------



## 2506 (Oct 15, 2010)

Just ordered the cast iron one above. Mean while I'll use heavy duty foil boats.


----------



## Propwash (Jul 29, 2005)

Try these...www.sosshells.com


----------



## On A Mission (May 24, 2004)

*Found These and they work Great!*

Royal Small Clam Shells, Package of 250 for 21.99

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B019NJHL8W/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Dan


----------



## LA_Cox (Apr 6, 2015)

I got the cast iron one above for Christmas, but haven't had a chance to try it out yet. Once it warms up alittle it'll be top on the list.

Late,
Cox


----------



## 2506 (Oct 15, 2010)

FedEx just delivered my cast iron oyster grilling pan. Now to thaw out some freshly frozen oysters.


----------



## Plrealtor (Jan 12, 2018)

Cupcake tin works


----------



## shingleman (May 6, 2009)

Go by any captains tom's if you're in Houston . Have a couple beers and dozen or two on the half shell. Tip the waiter as he is in frot of you and tell him you want the shells in a bag to go. Works every time!


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Mini muffin pans from Wal-Mart they're smaller cups , and mine will hold 4 dozen at a time .


----------



## 2506 (Oct 15, 2010)

Tried out my cast iron. Turned out very well. +- 5 oysters per hole. Butter and garlic, black pepper, and Old Bay seasoning. Topped with Parmesan cheese.


----------



## Geordican (Jul 16, 2015)

How did they turn out? I want to try this on my Traeger.


----------



## 2506 (Oct 15, 2010)

Turned out very well. Delicious. Each one had a lot of water in it though. Not sure how to get around that. Need to get a gallon and experiment more.


----------



## Cozumel Annie (Jan 13, 2018)

2506 said:


> Turned out very well. Delicious. Each one had a lot of water in it though. Not sure how to get around that. Need to get a gallon and experiment more.


Blot the oysters on a paper towel prior to cooking to remove excess moisture. I would also limit how many you put in each vessel. This should help quite a bit. Good luck.


----------

